# ♦️14 Delta lights one price ..”Deal or No Deal”. ?



## Junkman Bob (Jan 9, 2022)

Here you go , 14 Delta lites which look to be NOS …all have bulbs
and are clean inside and out .

Shipping 20$ to continental 48 please .

All lights for 1 price
If you would like more pics just let me know and I will accommodate you ….
Postal MO please 

Thank you very Much and Stay Healthy
Bob


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 9, 2022)

40


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 9, 2022)

Thank you for playing DOND but respectfully “ND “


----------



## Junkman Bob (Feb 6, 2022)

Some cool lights here


----------



## Junkman Bob (Feb 20, 2022)

If you don’t choose to bid on all as a bundle feel free to bid on specific lites


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 13, 2022)

Cool lites here


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 25, 2022)

Cool lites


----------



## phantom (Mar 25, 2022)

$60

I really only want a set of front and rear Hubba's and two pair of left and right axel lights......Eight lights total.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 25, 2022)

Not sure if I can break up lot to stay within the perimeters of the DOND rules 🤔


----------



## 100bikes (Mar 25, 2022)

$80


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 25, 2022)

ND


----------



## phantom (Mar 25, 2022)

$83


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 25, 2022)

Thank you for your offer but I would have to respectfully Decline


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 26, 2022)

These hubba hubba lites are in great shape


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 5, 2022)

A lot of cool good condition lites here ….


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 21, 2022)

Going once !!


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 29, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 4, 2022)

Bump


----------

